# (OT) ACK... Nude pics of Hong in my Inbox?!?!



## Khan the Warlord (Sep 22, 2002)

Hong, you pimp you, please stop selling nude pics of yourself to porn sites that spam Hotmail addresses!

(Actually, I just thought it was funny to see such a spam email titled "Hong's nude pics! OMG!".)


----------



## CrazyMage (Sep 22, 2002)

The horror.
The horror.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 22, 2002)

Ug, well, I was eating.


----------



## NiTessine (Sep 22, 2002)

*Claws out his eyes.*


*Puts his eyes back in their sockets, and claws them out AGAIN.*


----------



## Xarlen (Sep 22, 2002)

That makes me want to put away my stick. Even whacking Hong won't make up for that.


----------



## Airwolf (Sep 22, 2002)

Great, now I can't enjoy the rest of dinner.


----------



## Xarlen (Sep 22, 2002)

I will enjoy the picture of your sig, tho.


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 22, 2002)

Whoah. Dude. Put some clothes on.


----------



## GILGAMESH (Sep 22, 2002)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 22, 2002)

AAAAGHHH!

MY EYES!!

THE GOGGLES!  THEY DO NOTHING!!!


----------



## Impeesa (Sep 22, 2002)

"Looks like the demon moths didn't get the bottom half of Hong's wookie costume."

"That's not a wookie costume..."

"THAT'S NOT RIGHT!"

--Impeesa--


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 22, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *That makes me want to put away my stick. Even whacking Hong won't make up for that. *




Too easy.


----------



## hong (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry*

It's true. I just went back to check, and true enough, Lckedovan's pic of my barbarian is Not Wearing Pants:


----------



## rackabello (Sep 22, 2002)

But oh my, Hong, what a big sword you wield...

Racka "this post is mightier than Hong's sword" Bello


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Sorry*



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *It's true. I just went back to check, and true enough, Lckedovan's pic of my barbarian is Not Wearing Pants: *




Yeah, I'm twisted like that... at least the one of the Iconic Female Halfling Rogue Stick Figure is also not wearing pants.



-W.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 23, 2002)

Nude Hong...
I thought I'd seen all possible perversions in internet, but I was wrong...
Nude Hong...

ARRRRRG!


----------

